
Ask HN: How can I automatically convert screenshots into a timelapse video? - tai_hn
I started this experiment where I take a screenshot of my Macintosh every 5 minutes, and convert images into a timelapse video. I love it. It&#x27;s great to observe how I actually use my time. Screenshots are taken and saved automatically, but the process to make the video takes some time. I make it with iMovie now.  I want to automate this process, but I still don&#x27;t know how.  Any idea?
======
szc
Some time ago I also needed to do a (one off) set of images to movie. I based
my hack on the following;

[https://github.com/dbridges/cocoa-
tlassemble](https://github.com/dbridges/cocoa-tlassemble)

"tlassemble" used to be available on HomeBrew. The original no longer compiles
cleanly. However, looks like there is a usable fork that does compile with
some warnings.

[https://github.com/wadetregaskis/cocoa-
tlassemble.git](https://github.com/wadetregaskis/cocoa-tlassemble.git)

[edited text and made the github links followable]

